# Age to buy a Guinea Pig?



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey,
Can anyone confirm to me the legal age to buy a Guinea Pig (After debating rabbit VS Guinea Pig the Guinea Pig won )?

I know Pets at Home it's 16, and I ain't got a clue about my local pet-store as I once bought a goldfish (now dead) for my room and they sold me it and then a couple of years later I went back to get my mum's and they said "you have to be sixteen."
But I went in today and there was a lad about my age (U16) putting the fish into the bags to sell!

I will be buying all of the stuff for the Guinea Pig's on the same day I buy them as well, so I don't know if that makes it look more like I'm 'genuine' and not getting them for the crack. :thumbdown:

Thanks!


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I Think, the legal age to buy ANY pet (fish included) is 16 my friend. but correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I have no clue. Personally, I think a pet rat wins over both rabbit and g. pig


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Nina Cole said:


> I have no clue. Peronsally, I think a pet rat wins over both rabbit and g. pig


I have to agree a pet rat its definitely the way to go.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

AndyGrayUK said:


> Hey,
> Can anyone confirm to me the legal age to buy a Guinea Pig (After debating rabbit VS Guinea Pig the Guinea Pig won )?
> 
> I know Pets at Home it's 16, and I ain't got a clue about my local pet-store as I once bought a goldfish (now dead) for my room and they sold me it and then a couple of years later I went back to get my mum's and they said "you have to be sixteen."
> ...


cant you have an adult with you when you go to buy the Guinea pig? just a thought


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

Vixie said:


> cant you have an adult with you when you go to buy the Guinea pig? just a thought


I could, but my parents are always busy... Work, looking after my Grandma etc

And when they get out of work the pet shops are closed.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

AndyGrayUK said:


> I could, but my parents are always busy... Work, looking after my Grandma etc
> 
> And when they get out of work the pet shops are closed.


Do you have a rescue centre near where you live? Where do you live?

I would recommend one over a pet shop - especially pets at home.

And remember that Guinea Pigs are incredibly social animals, you would need to buy a single sex pair.


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

MissG said:


> Do you have a rescue centre near where you live? Where do you live?
> 
> I would recommend one over a pet shop - especially pets at home.
> 
> And remember that Guinea Pigs are incredibly social animals, you would need to buy a single sex pair.


I live in Sunderland, Tyne & Wear.
I have no idea where any animal rescue centres are, except the Pets at Home 're homing' part of the shop. :001_rolleyes:

And I knew about getting two, one for me and one for my young sister (/me when the 'novelty' wears off).


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi

as an alternative to a pet shop try here

http://http://www.freewebs.com/cavy/index.html

There are lots of breeders listed, generally they will be cared for better & they will know exactly how old each guinea-pig is.

Rescue info is also on this site but I know how hard it can be to give a pet in need a loving home, there are normally so many rules (quite rightly so in some cases) I wonder if they actually ever want to find these poor animals new homes.

Good luck with your search


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

AndyGrayUK said:


> I live in Sunderland, Tyne & Wear.
> I have no idea where any animal rescue centres are, except the Pets at Home 're homing' part of the shop. :001_rolleyes:
> 
> And I knew about getting two, one for me and one for my young sister (/me when the 'novelty' wears off).


Just done a quick search online, the ones in Sunderland doesn't seem to have a websites anymore. There is one is North Sheilds though, so North of you slightly. Do you think your parents could drive you there one weekend?

This is the website

North Shields Guinea Pig Rescue and Rehome

Then there is Pipkin Rabbit rescue, who occasionally do get guinea pigs in, drop them an email, they are in Sunderland

Pipkin Rabbit Rescue

Also try your local gumtree website or free ads for people who are trying to rehome.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

i got this from Childline



> Age 12
> 
> Legally you can buy a pet. However some shops can legally have a policy of not selling animals to persons under 16 years of age.


When i bought my first mice i had to be 16 and they asked for I.D ( i was 16 at the time )

When i bought my Lovebird i was 14 and needed to have parent with me.


----------

